# [SOLVED] Kensington MouseWorks 6.2.2 and Vista



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just had to reinstall Windows Vista Ultimate, and it got me thinking about my Expert Trackball by Kensington. Then I remembered the emails and customer service I recieved from those jerks, when I upgraded to Vista! :upset: It wasn't pretty! :wink: I was basically told that there would NEVER be a Vista MouseWorks from them and it wasn't their problem! :upset: 

I then thought, "There has to be others that need this information!" and searched TSF forums to find no answers. I searched the internet looking for the solution with no luck or what I had found here. :sigh:

But then I remembered ONE of the reasons I like Windows! It is "Backward Compatible" and I found a work around for it months ago. I figured that others would have too, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Well, now MouseWorks 6.2.2 works flawlessly on Vista Ultimate and I would like to share it with everyone...

Here is what you do...

1. - Go to Kensington arrowl: this link is for the United States) and download the "Kensington MouseWorks 6.2.2 for Windows XP, 2000". Save it to your desktop.
2. - Creat a folder on your desktop (Right-Click, then hit "W" and "F" keys for the shortcut), and call it whatever you want.
3. - Extract the .ZIP, even though it says it is an .EXE, it is a "Self Extracting .ZIP file", to the new folder you just created.
4. - Open the folder up and locate the "Setup.exe" file.
5. - Right-click the "Setup.exe" and choose the "Compatibility" tab.
6. - Check the box that says "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" and make sure that "Windows XP (Service Pack 2) is selected in the dropdown.








7. - Click "Ok" and now Right-Click the Setup again.
8. - This time choose "Run as administrator"
9.- When setup is complete, you will be prompted to reboot, so go ahead and reboot.
10 - When back at your desktop, MouseWorks will guide you through the rest... :1angel:

Enjoy!


----------

